# Any Free Dachshund patterns please?



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Free knitted Dachshund patterns seem to be far a few between, some ive found look unlike a real Dachsy! 
can you help please? my daughter loves them, so i'd like to knit her one for her birthday. Thankyou!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

JOJOKNITS said:


> Free knitted Dachshund patterns seem to be far a few between, some ive found look unlike a real Dachsy!
> can you help please? my daughter loves them, so i'd like to knit her one for her birthday. Thankyou!


I have one printed that is from Universal Yarn but don't have the name. I'm sure if you go to the web site you can find it.

I have attached 2 others that I had stored on puter.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Gosh, im thrilled! thankyou so much, I wasn't very hopeful as iv been searching on and off all day. I like the knitted one, but I think its got to be the crochet, he's so gorgeous! a real Dachsy! A big thankyou to you, im SURE my daughter is going to be so pleased with it. :-D


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

There was a discussion a while back about a bracelet that looked like a Dachshund. Find it here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-145922-1.html

This might be something you'd also like to make for her.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Funnily enough someone showed me a pattern book that came free with the Daily Mail last week which had a dachshund pattern in it. If you are stuck let me know and I will see if I can pinch it off her because I am sure she won't be knitting it.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Sorry not crochet and seems you have had some positive replies.


Irene Kidney said:


> Funnily enough someone showed me a pattern book that came free with the Daily Mail last week which had a dachshund pattern in it. If you are stuck let me know and I will see if I can pinch it off her because I am sure she won't be knitting it.


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Stablebummom, thanks for sharing. I have 2 Dachshund and definitely will make one of these patterns.


----------

